# Farang Mu Sul Puerto Rico - 2010



## Kuk Sa Nim (Jan 14, 2011)

Greetings everyone,

Before I forget, I would be remiss in expressing my gratitude to Master Dennis Vega, his awesome wife  Guimasoa, and ALL the FMS PR family that took us in and made this last visit to PR such a  memorable trip. FMS-PR 2010 will be one for the history books! How we  managed to cram in so much training, and so much fun is a mystery. But  we did. On this years' visit we were so happy to have Master Nelson  Pinto and his lovely wife Vera join us all the way from Portugal. Also,  from over here on the West coast, Inst. Beth Matulich and my son Thomas  also made the trip. Too much fun.

Where do I start...For training, we started with a special seminar by  Master Pinto, followed by: FMS Black Belt Lecture, the 38th FMS Black  Belt Testing and Ceremony, Farang TKD Testing and Ceremony, Color belt  testing and Ceremony, Special FMS-MMA Open Seminar, Special Jang Gum Sul  Class, and some impromptu Weapons Training (Staff, Sword and FMS Sais).

As  for fun and sightseeing, we visited the North / West Coast of the  Island, including Old San Juan, Isla Verde, Dorado, Vega Baja, Arecibo,  Hatillo, Camuy, Quebradillas, Isabela and Aguadilla. We also journeyed  South to Utuado, Adjuntas, Ponce and Isla Caja de Muerto.  Amazing  beaches, lush tropical forrests, and breathtaking views were in 
abundance.  Puerto Rico is not called "La Isla del Encanto" (The Enchanting Island)  for nothing. If you've never made it here.........what are you waiting  for!

Here are a few video clips:
















Thank  you so much again Master Vega and Guima. You are amazing hosts. You make me  want to keep coming back to this truly Enchanting Island, that is Puerto  Rico. Can't wait for next year.....

Farang 4 Ever!!!

With much love and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------

